
This is what it's like trying to attract and retain tech talent in Australia - atroyn
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/speech-knowledge-nation-talent-matt-barrie
======
xiaopingguo
Eye opening. Did not think it would be this bad even knowing the real estate
and internet situation there.

